
Debugging an evil Go runtime bug (2017) - shawn
https://marcan.st/2017/12/debugging-an-evil-go-runtime-bug/?
======
shawn
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15845118](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15845118)

